# Sticky  Watch repair by geographical location (search engines)



## Habitant

Looking for a watchmaker who can and does service vintage watches and is near you?

There are many independent watchmakers who eschew any affiliation, but failing a personal recommendation, the best way to start is to contact watchmakers who are members of trade or professional associations. There's no guarantee that you'll find the right person on your first attempt, but it's a start.

Always contact them first and explain what you have and ask them if they can repair that make. With vintage watches, many parts are now restricted by limited supply and, more recently, by the restrictive trade practices of most of the modern watch trade, so if your watch needs parts, they may need to hunt around to source NOS or used parts in acceptable condition. Not all watchmakers are willing to devote the time to this that it takes. Traditionally, watchmakers would have made new ones themselves, but this aspect of the trade has largely died out, due to rising costs.

In the USA, you can visit this site: National Association of Watch and Clock Collectors (NAWCC) who maintain this search facility:
Search

Also is the USA is American Watchmaker-Clockmakers Institute (AWCI), who have this search feature to help you:





Find a Professional







awci.memberclicks.net





In the United Kingdom, the British Horological Institute (BHI) has this search engine to help you:
How to find the right professional : British Horological Institute

The Watch and Clockmakers of Australia (WCA) have this:
WCA Australia - Need a Repair? | WCA

Watchmakers Institute of New Zealand have a search feature, too: Jewellers & Watchmakers of New Zealand

Sadly, Canada is one country that doesn't have a watchmaker's association.

I/we hope that the Forum finds this resource of use, especially newcomers struggling to find help maintaining their watches.

I/we invite contributions, particularly from and for those Forum members from non-English speaking countries.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

*Re: How to find a watchmaker near you*

Thanks, Habitant, for the extensive work. This is very useful information so I will sticky this. Members are free to add to it (information for other countries, additional names of watchmakers they have good experience with). At the same time, I would like to make it clear that this is for information only: Watchuseek does not check up on claims regarding quality of service or similar issues.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## demonfinder

*Re: How to find a watchmaker near you*

Another watchmakers body that maybe helpful to those in the U.K is The British Watch and Clock Makers Guild.
Their website has links to members websites but not all independant watchmakers run their own websites.
However if you contact them they may be able to direct you towards someone local to you.
My local watchmaker here in Swindon ,Wiltshire is a member for example but does not have a company website but does have a Facebook page which helps potential customers gauge feedback etc.
Demonfinder

British Watch and Clock Makers Guild


----------



## anzac1957

*Re: How to find a watchmaker near you*

Thank you.. For those in New Zealand the search does not pick up my local watchmaker on the Kapiti Coast, Ian Daniel..


----------



## pithy

*Re: How to find a watchmaker near you*

1 Jan 2016 is looming large: Swatch Group is going to turn off the ETA lights. - Page 5


----------



## vanallard

Lots of options in Vancouver, BC but the German Watchmaker and Otto Friedl seem to be the top choices.


----------



## Habitant

These links were posted by Pithy on the Watchmaking Forum - F6 - recently, so I'm adding them to this sticky to keep the information easily accessible and centrally located.

Belgium (http://www.anhr-nvuh/ this link dnf)

Czech Republic Sdru¾ení klenotníkù a hodináøù ÈR 

Denmark Guldsmedebranchen i danmark


----------



## saltddirk

Habitant said:


> These links were posted by Pithy on the Watchmaking Forum - F6 - recently, so I'm adding them to this sticky to keep the information easily accessible and centrally located.
> 
> Belgium (http://www.anhr-nvuh/ this link dnf)
> 
> Czech Republic Sdru¾ení klenotníkù a hodináøù ÈR
> 
> Denmark Guldsmedebranchen i danmark


The link to Belgium is missing it's .be
correct link is
ANHR-NVUH - Ontvangst

But even then it is full of dead links, spelling mistakes and beside a list of generic watchmakers websites (who I assume sponsor ) there are no watch making shops listed.
Not at first glance anyway, did not have the time to go through the complete website, maybe the french version is better

D


----------



## dbskevin

Can anyone kindly recommend a trustworthy watchmaker in Hong Kong? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Habitant

I'd suggest that you might get more response by having this moved (ask moderator) to the main forum – any information gained could then be posted here, on this resource thread.


----------



## pithy

dbskevin said:


> Can anyone kindly recommend a trustworthy watchmaker in Hong Kong?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check the BHI link.


----------



## Sdasurrey

Sorry, moved to WRUW. SDA 

PS - of course there's Mr 'Chang' on Portobello Road ( I have forgotten his exact booth but everyone knows him ...) who's a well known vintage watchmaker used by many of the major vintage collectors/sellers in London, SDA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EasternSmooth

Japan: The Japan Clock ＆Watch association is a national professional organization with an English page. JAPAN CLOCK & WATCH ASSOCIATION (JCWA) They seem to be more corporate oriented, linked to Seiko and Citizen, have government registration etc.

The Fukuoka Watchmaker's Association seems to be Japan's biggest private watchmaker's group. fwa.jp is their website (Japanese only, of course, but I've got some ideas about that...). Lots of old men in crowded shops, as is the craftsman's way in Japan.
Shop Search (Map) ??????????? | ????????


----------



## Kru Chris

Well, I would like to hear from members in Vietnam, Thailand and the Philippines. The problem being the number of watches and the cost. Repairs won't be economical for most of my sub $ 50 pieces, I'm afraid. But a thorough c l e a n i n g... in Vietnam, the average salary would be about $ 200. A good guy might make more. A giften musician earns as professor only 3,000.000 VND or about $ 130 at a government university.


----------



## Zuluoz

I'd really like to find a few repairers in the Philippines, India and Hong Kong. I have local centres that I use however I have a number of older pieces that I'd like to use once in a while but right now are in need of a service for that to be practical. If I look at local options only the cost alone means those pieces will end up being sold off for parts, or not working which is a shame. I'd like to find somewhere that I can send a few pieces to now and again to be serviced and for that to be economical.


----------



## pfern10

MELBOURNE- recommend Watch in time. Did a great job in Servicing my watch recently.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchwounder

Hi All,

Any recommended water repairers in Austin, Texas? Thanks!


----------



## RainMan 777

Hello,

The NAWCC link not working?

I am hopping for some recommendation for vintage watch expert both for higher end and lower end. like valjoux 72c and time only lower end watches. 

Ideal is southern California in orange county, but open to good one that can be trusted. deal with lots of repairs.

any input will be appreciated.

Thank you,


----------



## andyslo

I am in the Los Angeles area. Did you ever find a watchmaker you trust? Could you let me know? Thanks in advance.


----------



## OleBob

I have the same question as andyslo above but for the San Francisco area.


----------



## Habitant

The link to the NAWCC search facility has been updated and now works. WUS members can find NAWCC members by using their very simple search tool. It will be up to you to establish whether the watchmaker is "your kinda guy (or gal)". No intention in offending, but please realise that this resource is intended for broad reference and you will be very unlikely to find specific referrals in the thread.


----------



## simpletreasures

As a word of caution, most of the references within the NAWCC site are placed there by "watch repair " person and are not promoted or endorsed by the NAWCC ....choose wisely....


----------



## msl109

Looking for an independent watchmaker / hobbyist / reasonably competent and trustworthy dilletante with fair service rates in or near Philadelphia - I've got an '67 Accurist automatic with an ETA 2451 movement that I'm very fond of and I'd prefer not shipping it for service. It needs a mainspring and I've sourced a NOS one for it. Just looking for the mainspring replacement and a basic cleaning/lube. I know the watch is worth less than the service, whatever the cost but any quotes I've had so far are ridiculous. Thanks for any help!


----------



## ContemporaryVictorian

Anyone know where i can get a good crystal replacement in the UK? my elgins plastic crystal seems to be self destructing and i'm worried it might explode at any minute, it's like someones shoved a slightly too big crystal in or its just a dud crystal.








(From Jan 2022, it's since gotten worse)


Also will appreciate knowing where i can get the movement itself serviced.


Edit: Just emailed a local watchmaker from the BHI's list, hopefully he will get back


----------

